# Tips On How To Go About Creating My Site (Hover Links With Images)



## mello_newf (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi everyone long time no see. Was wondering if anyone could help me out with Dreamweaver. I have only used frontpage in the past and have created a bunch of websites with it, but that was a few years ago now and I don't remember much more than the real basics atm. So I have decided to try a do a website for a friend of mine and to start using Dreamweaver but im having a hard time in Dreamweaver right now.

So below is what im trying to accomplish in this web site using Dreamweaver and any help would be very appreciated .

I'm looking to have a figure on the front page of the site and I want different parts of this figure to change when the mouse is hovering over it. It also needs be hotlinked to another page. I would also like text to appear when this area has the mouse over it (text will just be what its hotlinked to)

So if anyone knows how to go about doing this and would be willing to help I would really appreciated it. i really need to know what tools im going to need to use and how to use them properly. Any tutorials would be very helpful as well I just don't know what I need to use. lol


----------

